# NAFTA is almost here--used cars



## drblanke (Oct 2, 2008)

So, everybody has heard about the crazy rule Mexico passed this year saying that you could only import/nationalize used cars of exactly vintage 1998. 

I assume/hope that rule is void next week. Unless they renegotiate NAFTA, it looks like fair game for any decade+ old domestic.

So what happens if you show up on the border with a 18 year old Ford on January 1st that you want to nationalize? Anyone know for sure? Nobody seems to be talking about this on the web.

Thanks


NAFTA Annex 300-A Part 1

Used Vehicles 

24. Mexico may adopt or maintain prohibitions or restrictions on imports of used vehicles from the territory of another Party, except as follows: 


(a) beginning January 1, 2009, Mexico may not adopt or maintain a prohibition or restriction on imports from the territories of Canada or the United States of originating used vehicles that are at least 10 years old; 
(b) beginning January 1, 2011, Mexico may not adopt or maintain a prohibition or restriction on imports from the territories of Canada or the United States of originating used vehicles that are at least eight years old; 

(c) beginning January 1, 2013, Mexico may not adopt or maintain a prohibition or restriction on imports from the territories of Canada or the United States of originating used vehicles that are at least six years old; 

(d) beginning January 1, 2015, Mexico may not adopt or maintain a prohibition or restriction on imports from the territories of Canada or the United States of originating used vehicles that are at least four years old; 

(e) beginning January 1, 2017, Mexico may not adopt or maintain a prohibition or restriction on imports from the territories of Canada or the United States of originating used vehicles that are at least two years old; and 

(f) beginning January 1, 2019, Mexico may not adopt or maintain a prohibition or restriction on imports from the territories of Canada or the United States of originating used vehicles.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The restrictions are getting complicated. Nationalizing is often not worth the trouble and expense. It also is very difficult to insure a nationalized car for more than liability.


----------



## drblanke (Oct 2, 2008)

Not worried about insurance. No point in having anything but liability on an 18 year old car, especially if you never have to haul it back to the border 

Being familiar with Mexican red tape, I completely understand your other comment. BUT, NAFTA says you can't have *any* restrictions as of January 1, as long as the car is more than 10 years old and domestic. I assume that means Mexico will have to completely clear the process in order to remain compliant with the treaty? Nobody has broken NAFTA so far...




RVGRINGO said:


> The restrictions are getting complicated. Nationalizing is often not worth the trouble and expense. It also is very difficult to insure a nationalized car for more than liability.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

As far as I know and what I have heard, what NAFTA says will occur come January 1st. Some of you may have heard that earlier this year Mexico said only a vehicle that is exactly 10 years old could get in, but at the time I heard that it would only apply until the NAFTA provision takes place in 2009 as mentioned above by drblanke. I heard that sometime last week that there was published in the federal digest the rules and procedures governing the 2009 opening, but have yet to have time to look this up.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I saw this today in El Universal, Se importaron ms de 1 milln 200 autos usados - El Universal - Los Estados

What it says that in order to import effective January 1, 2009, you will need the certificate of origin of the vehicle.


----------



## drblanke (Oct 2, 2008)

Ummm... OK, so how do you get the MCO for a 10 year old used car? From what I understand (NC/TX/WA), if the dealer registers a new car for you, you never see the MCO (it's sent directly to the state's title department and you get the title in the mail). And even if you do get the actual MCO from the dealer and do the registration yourself, the MCO is eventually given to the state in exchange for the title.

It seems like this only works if the 10 year old car that has never left the dealership. Surely NAFTA won't accept that.

Please tell me I'm wrong on all of the above. I'll be much happier 




Rodrigo84 said:


> I saw this today in El Universal, Se importaron ms de 1 milln 200 autos usados - El Universal - Los Estados
> 
> What it says that in order to import effective January 1, 2009, you will need the certificate of origin of the vehicle.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

drblanke said:


> Ummm... OK, so how do you get the MCO for a 10 year old used car? From what I understand (NC/TX/WA), if the dealer registers a new car for you, you never see the MCO (it's sent directly to the state's title department and you get the title in the mail). And even if you do get the actual MCO from the dealer and do the registration yourself, the MCO is eventually given to the state in exchange for the title.
> 
> It seems like this only works if the 10 year old car that has never left the dealership. Surely NAFTA won't accept that.
> 
> Please tell me I'm wrong on all of the above. I'll be much happier


Don't kill the messenger.

It does mention the impossibility of this in the article.

I figure someone will lodge a complaint.

I have not heard any reports how this is proceeding, but I will try to stay up to date on this.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexico has many automobile manufacturing plants and is not anxious to see older cars in the country. Mexico City and other metropolitan areas are trying to reduce pollution by restricting older vehicles by various means. The requirement for the certificate of origin may be intended to reduce imports of older vehicles, while still complying to the letter of NAFTA, by making it difficult to accomplish. Everyone knows that the VIN number includes country of origin information.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

i have an '88 ford ranger and brought it down on my fm3. since i am never gonna take it nob it will always be legal here, as long as my fm3 is valid, so i ain't gonna worry about "nationalizing" it.
when and if it dies-then i'll worry about it. i'm sure my ace mechanic and i can keep it running as long as i live anyway. my mexican neighbour's trucks look better than mine, but i street park it.
i haven't had to do anything major to it in 2 1/2 years, but "manana" i will replace the swiss cheese exhaust system. who knows i might even replace the wreck of a box if i can find a used one and have a little rust repair and body work done on the rest. so fer probably under $10,000 mp rick ranger will look like new again in white this time.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

pedro said:


> i have an '88 ford ranger and brought it down on my fm3. since i am never gonna take it nob it will always be legal here, as long as my fm3 is valid, so i ain't gonna worry about "nationalizing" it.
> when and if it dies-then i'll worry about it. i'm sure my ace mechanic and i can keep it running as long as i live anyway. my mexican neighbour's trucks look better than mine, but i street park it.
> i haven't had to do anything major to it in 2 1/2 years, but "manana" i will replace the swiss cheese exhaust system. who knows i might even replace the wreck of a box if i can find a used one and have a little rust repair and body work done on the rest. so fer probably under $10,000 mp rick ranger will look like new again in white this time.


One great thing about Mexico is finding a great mechanic and not spending much on parts and labor. My American cousin always admired the ingenuity of what they could come up with as a fix.


----------



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

Cars 10 years and older have been regularized for a few years now. Best way to proceed is to use a facilitator, its well worth the 100$ to get through the bureaucratic hassle.
I myself have bought two years ago a regularized car, it was no trouble at all to have it signed over to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A reminder: These cars MUST have been manufactured in a NAFTA country.


----------



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

You are right, sorry I did not mention that my car is a Cadillac manufactured in Canada.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Nafta & used cars*

I find this discussion very confusing.
The original post quotes NAFTA regulations stating that, as of 1 Jan/09, Mexico cannot prohibit or restrict the import of a Canadian or US-manufactured vehicle that is at least 10 years old. 
Sounds pretty clear to me. 
I'm driving a '96 Pontiac, which I should now be able to import into Mexico without prohibition or restriction.....at least if Mexico complies with their obligations under NAFTA.
As for documentation, Pontiacs have only been manufactured in Canada or the US. With a current, valid registration establishing the year of the vehicle, why should there be a problem?


----------



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

Under normal conditions you should have no problem, Mexico is much better than the USA in abiding by the treaties it signs. So just go ahead with all your papers proofing ownership of your car and go to your local registration office. They will be very helpful and tell you what else you might need, prepare yourself to make a couple of photocopies etc. If you run into a snag, I repeat what I said in an earlier post, pay for a facilitator who is specialised in those kind of transactions and for as little as 100$ you will be all set. Good luck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suspect that some readers are confusing temporary importation of a vehicle by a tourist or someone living in Mexico with an FM3 or FM2. It that case, any vehicle of any age may be temporarily imported and maintain its foreign registration, title and plates.
If a person is to become inmigrado or a naturalized Mexican citizen, then they must not own or drive a foreign plated vehicle. They must either remove their foreign plated vehicle from Mexico or, if it qualifies, 'nationalize' it by importing it permanently and registering it in the Mexican state in which they reside. Only NAFTA vehicles qualify to be nationalized under normal circumstances. There are exceptions, but they are very expensive.
One must weigh the advantages and disadvantages carefully as there are many.


----------



## drblanke (Oct 2, 2008)

joco, two years ago was basically the "golden age" for nationalizing cars in Mexico. Anything between 10 and 15 years old could be imported without much fuss. So I do not doubt that you had no problem.

Last year, regulations tightened up significantly--cars that were ONLY of model year 1998 could be imported. And apparently there was a lot of paperwork as well.

Last years law doesn't work under NAFTA, so they changed the rules again. Only this time you are now required to have a document--the manufacturers certificate of origin--that is impossible for you to obtain. It proves ownership before the car has been registered. That document is briefly in the hands of the dealer when the car is new on the lot and eventually winds up property of your state's title department. Apparently this tries to comply with NAFTA while not actually allowing any used cars to be imported.

I would be very interested to hear if anyone has successfully imported/nationalized a used car in 2009 under NAFTA. Note I am not talking about FM3/FM2--I'm talking about Mexican plates.

Anyone?


----------



## masmgt (Feb 19, 2009)

My 1997 Tracker has a manufacturer's statement of origin on the driver's side door sill. I plan to photo it and use that to nationalize it.

Does anyone have the name of a good facilitator in the Lake Chapala area?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suggest that you contact Jorge Avalar at
http://www.lakeside-chapala.com/lakesidechapalaforum.htm


----------

